# Bilstein Suspension Savings at AWE Tuning



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Pay your respects to the corners with flatter more confident handling. Compliment your AWE Tuning power products with Bilstein suspension components for your VW. 

The AWE Tuning *Bilstein Suspension Savings Promo* begins now, for a limited time.

You can believe in Bilstein with their long history of producing quality suspension components not only for the performance enthusiast, but for both professional racing teams and as OE on select production vehicles.

*Need advice? Technical data? Ready to place an order? PM or email me with any questions you may have!*


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Hit every apex with the AWE Tuning *Bilstein Suspension Savings Promo*, for a limited time.

*Ready to upgrade? Have any questions? PM me!*


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Reduce the roll now with the AWE Tuning *Bilstein Suspension Savings Promo*, time is running out!

*Shocks or coilovers? What's best for you? Direct all your suspension questions to me!*


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

The AWE Tuning *Bilstein Suspension Savings Promo* crosses the finish line *tomorrow*! 

*Ask any questions you may have! I'm happy to help you get the suspension solution you need.*


----------

